
IV Vitamin C reduces mortality in Acute Respiratory Distress Syndrome patients - wavepruner
https://jamanetwork.com/journals/jama/article-abstract/2752063
======
wavepruner
Sci-Hub link: [https://sci-hub.tw/10.1001/jama.2019.11825](https://sci-
hub.tw/10.1001/jama.2019.11825)

See Figure 3 on page 1268.

As an anecdote, I've been experiencing symptoms in-line with COVID-19, mostly
sore throat and intense fatigue. I've been using liposomal Vitamin C at 30-50g
per day with great improvement of symptoms. I generally dose every 3 waking
hours. If I wait too long between doses I can feel the fatigue come back,
which then reduces shortly after taking another dose.

~~~
cjbenedikt
Wow, 30 to 50g - oral?

~~~
wavepruner
Yes, the liposomal form facilitates better absorption. They are structurally
identical to vesicles used in cells for transporting materials. They can merge
with your intestinal cells and release their contents, bypassing the usual
limited transport mechanism that ascorbic acid uses.

